# The Lost Art of Fingering Your Woman



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

I didnt write this but i thought it would be very helpful and informative

=====================================

The thing about finger ****ing is this: it is so specific in it's one goal and that is to methodically get into her and watch every single reaction! I mean the watching is incredible for you, and her knowing you are watching and looking at her so close is beyond words! She has to be very comfortable and secure with herself and trusting of you, more so even than with ****ing or eating her out probably. Because if you do this in the way I describe my God you will see EVERYTHING and learn more about her in one session than you can possibly imagine.

She's going to realize this very soon into it, so hopefully that comfort level, security and trust already exists. She needs to be totally uninhibited because not only are you going to send her through the roof, you're going to know everything about her by the time you finish! Position: Preferably her in a very nice cushy overstuffed chair one she can lean back into and feel so relaxed! Candles lit! Yes! Absolutely! Lots of them, though... you need to be able to see everything... soft light... OK? Pre-plan here, sweetie No noise, except something very soft in the background. No ****ing commercials... have it together! High preference for her in lingerie... loose lingerie, something soft and flowing you doing, OK? All right, you will be kneeling down on the floor in front of her... facing her... watching her lovely face to start.


Getting There: Begin with soft, gentle kisses on the mouth, neck, ears, whispers. Slowly sweetly. take your time, baby. Enjoy her... get into her. Make her warm. Relax her. Gentle, loving, slow, soft kisses love licks... nibbling. Move down. Breasts nipples. Moan. Lots of time here. Soft sucking now back up again. All over again. So slowly. Teasing. Loving. OK, back down. Breasts and nipples. All over again. Now, we move down. Stomach. Pubic area but, not there. Not yet... just all around there. With me? . Now, thighs. Softly. No tickling though keep it together. Spend a lot of time here... everything nice and slow watch her and when it's time move to her *****, baby. 
Sending Her: ...begin moving your fingers all around the outside of her ***** slowly... not inside of her... all around her. If she is not soaking wet, you did not do the above wink. OK, just nice and easy. Slip in side of her.

Watch her this is the best part watch her... very easy very gently... very slowly... out. And. in. slowly, now. Keep this going. Your other hand is caressing her body your mouth is bent down kissing her. Not her clit... not yet. Slowly fingers **** her. Keep everything else going. Now. Another finger. Do it all over again she should be gripping. If she's not. Ask her to. Whisper it. Watch her watch her watch her look at her spread legs... her ***** so close your fingers slipping slowly. Inside. And out. Play with her nipples keeps caressing... now! Lick her clit keep the slow finger ****ing going. Not fast... slow... tease prolong. Kiss and suck... her clit... other hand... still exploring her. Eat her *****. While fingers are ****ing her. Caressing with other hand... max out her senses max out her senses.


Max out her senses. Lots going on. She doesn't know... which way is up. Now if she's into anal take her hot sticky ***** juice... and go there still eating her out still finger ****ing... all at once. Very intense you're in control... moaning ...eat her ***** the best you know how, sweetie and bring her there... all the way... send her shaking... bring her to orgasm feel her ***** grip your fingers... as she comes. Nice feeling. For her... and you. 


OK now, come down easy with her. Nothing abrupt goes with her reaction. Bring her back to earth slowly gently. Let her absorb... what just happened to her keep loving her. Just caress her and smile at her.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

You know.. it reads like a top secret government censored document :lol:


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

not really graphic enough, IMO. And they left out some major techniques, like the whirly finger reversed, and the come hither clit pat, LOL.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Almost sounds like William Shatner talking down Ted Stryker in Airplane II!


----------

